# Chicago Transparency printer



## DanielJay (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi all, I live on the southwest side of chicago and Im looking for anyone that can print me a transparency for one of my designs. My printer is out of ink and I would like to start this design today if possible. I have the .ai or even psd if you need it, it is also vectored. Its a 20x24 screen and I would like the actual image to be 14x18. Let me know if you can help. Thanks


----------



## DanielJay (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone? Obviously I will be paying for your transparency sheet, ink, and time. Cmon! I needs the helps!


----------

